# Probleme beim Start von Java-IDE´s



## Dionysos (22. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzer Zeit einen neuen Rechner zugelegt, auf dem Windows XP Home inkl. SP2 vorinstalliert ist. Da ich auch in Java programmiere habe ich die aktulle Java-Machine 1.5 installiert. zusätzlich installierte ich einige Entwicklungsumgebungen. Netbeans 4.0, Together 6.2 und Eclipse 3. 

Mein Problem ist, dass ich keine dieser Applikationen problemlos ausführen kann. Es wird nur die Pane erzeugt, ohne Inhalt, desweiteren fängt mein Rechner an unsagbar langsam zu werden und zu stocken. Einzige was hilft, die Applikation über den Taskmanager zu beenden. Ich vermute, dass es irgendwo einen Systemkonflikt zwischen der virtuellen Maschine und dem Betriebssystem gibt.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich das Problem noch lösen könnte. Ich hoffe, dass ich vielleicht hier einige Vorschläge zur Lösung des Problems finde. Vielleicht hatten ja auch schon andere ähnliche Probleme.

besten Dank im voraus....

Daniel

Mein System:

Dell Dimension 8400
Pentium 4 HT mit 3 Ghz
320 GB SATA-HDD
Nvidia Geforce 6800
1024 MB RAM


----------



## lin (22. Aug 2005)

Hm, wenn dir der Aufwand nicht zu gross ist und du dich damit auskennst, würde ich dir empfehlen, das System neu aufzusetzen und dann wirklich darauf zu achten, dass du alles korrekt installierst (neueste Version von jre, etc.).
Weil wenn man unter Windows mal ein paar Sachen mehrfach installiert hat, bzw. mehrere Versionen, die dann einen Konflikt verursachen ist das System meistens verspakt. (ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung). Du könntest natürlich auch alles mal schön deinstallieren und neueste Version saugen und neu installieren. 
ps.: während den Installationen von Eclipse etc. werden keine Fehler angezeigt?


----------



## Guest (22. Aug 2005)

System neu aufsetzen hab ich auch schon gemacht, hat aber nichts geholfen. Das kuriose ist auch, dass keine Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben werden. Wahrscheinlich läuft Netbeans etc. auch im Hintergrund, nur irgendein Prozess unterbindet das korrekte ausführen und anzeigen.


----------



## Roar (22. Aug 2005)

schau mal in der forumsuche, das problem gabs schon einige male, hat wohl was mit dem grakatreiber zu tun. ich glaub bei jemand andrem hats geholfen das anti aliasing auszustellen oder so...


----------



## Dionysos (23. Aug 2005)

Boahh...Danke mann, hat tatsächlich daran gelegen, dass Anti-Aliasing aktiviert war.  Ist bekannt, ob auch beides läuft? Also IDE und Anti-Aliasing unter Windows oder ob es von Nvidia Treiber gibt die das handlen können?


----------

